# Are we getting too 'mature'?



## DrMoriarty (25 Feb 2007)

I'm delighted there was no nonsense at the singing of GSTQ, but... nearly 18 hours later, and not a single 'wheeze' here yet about chariots for sale, vgc, missing one wheel, etc.?


----------



## pat127 (25 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'm delighted there was no nonsense at the singing of GSTQ, but... nearly 18 hours later, and not a single 'wheeze' here yet about chariots for sale, vgc, missing one wheel, etc.?


 
Maybe we just don't care. It seems to me that it's the media trying to whip up another controversy.


----------



## liteweight (25 Feb 2007)

Give it time, everyone is still hung over.


----------



## jhegarty (25 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> I'm delighted there was no nonsense at the singing of GSTQ, but... nearly 18 hours later, and not a single 'wheeze' here yet about chariots for sale, vgc, missing one wheel, etc.?




There is a score difference where you just start to feel sorry for the other team....


----------



## liteweight (25 Feb 2007)

jhegarty said:


> There is a score difference where you just start to feel sorry for the other team....



Yeah, I cried into my pillow all last night!


----------



## TarfHead (25 Feb 2007)

There's a text doing the rounds about a commemoration for the 15 Englishmen massacred in Croke Park on Bloody Saturday .

I've received it 3 times so far.


----------



## Z100 (25 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> There's a text doing the rounds about a commemoration for the 15 Englishmen massacred in Croke Park on Bloody Saturday . I've received it 3 times so far.


 
Yeah, down with all this maturity...............

Tony Blair will be playing a wreath at Croke Park next Saturday in memory of the 15 Englishmen slaughtered there yesterday by rampaging Irishmen.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

When the _English _team were left waiting on the pitch before kick off for about 5 minutes I was wondering if the _Irish _army were winching the machine guns up above the _Hill _or something!


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Feb 2007)

TarfHead said:


> There's a text doing the rounds...


A man has been found in the Grand canal in Dublin wearing an England rugby jersey, suspenders, nylons and a bra.
The rugby shirt has been removed by the _Gardaí_ to save the family any embarrassment.


----------



## The_Banker (26 Feb 2007)

Picture in today's Indo with a Republican Sinn Fein protestor wearing a Glasgow Celtic jersey with a banner saying "Keep foreign games out of Croke Park" Classic


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Feb 2007)

Ah, that's not the right spirit at all...

[broken link removed]


----------



## Newby (26 Feb 2007)

The_Banker said:


> Picture in today's Indo with a Republican Sinn Fein protestor wearing a Glasgow Celtic jersey with a banner saying "Keep foreign games out of Croke Park" Classic


 That is hilarious. Found it here if you want the link - you have to register.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

Newby said:


> That is hilarious. Found it here if you want the link - you have to register.


Classic picture alright.


----------



## Megan (26 Feb 2007)

*GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*

I heard today that a number of county GAA official that attended the Rugby match in Croke Park on Saturday didn't take their seats until the English Anthem was over.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Feb 2007)

You mean they stood for it? That's a nice gesture of respect on their part.


----------



## z105 (26 Feb 2007)

> 2. Please make the heading of your question relevant


 
??????????????


----------



## z105 (26 Feb 2007)

See Here   - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=48792


----------



## Z100 (26 Feb 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Ah, that's not the right spirit at all...
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
That's so good it's almost sinful


----------



## Z100 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*



ClubMan said:


> You mean they stood for it? That's a nice gesture of respect on their part.


 
 



Megan said:


> I heard today that a number of county GAA official that attended the Rugby match in Croke Park on Saturday didn't take their seats until the English Anthem was over.


 
 That was probably muck spread by those who assumed the GAA muck savages wouldn't know how to behave themselves, that they'd throw muck at GSTQ and all that. Jeez, that's an awful lot of muck.


----------



## denise1234 (26 Feb 2007)

*Re: GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*



Megan said:


> I heard today that a number of county GAA official that attended the Rugby match in Croke Park on Saturday didn't take their seats until the English Anthem was over.


 
there was a block of empty seats on level below us that were empty until just after kick off. wonder were they those ones. wondering why they were empty?


----------



## Megan (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*



denise1234 said:


> there was a block of empty seats on level below us that were empty until just after kick off. wonder were they those ones. wondering why they were empty?



Yes you may be right. I was told this by one of those officials so as the saying goes I heard it from the horse's mouth.
No muck here Bushfire


----------



## Newby (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*

Heard another rumour that some pubs muted the English anthem and played some rebel songs over the PA system.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

I heard a rumour that _GAA _bigwigs feasted on _BBQ'd English _babies and stuck pins in a voodoo doll of _QEII_ at 17:25 on Saturday!


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*



Megan said:


> I was told this by one of those officials so as the saying goes I heard it from the horse's mouth.


Isn't that rather anatomically inaccurate?


----------



## Marie M (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*



denise1234 said:


> there was a block of empty seats on level below us that were empty until just after kick off. wonder were they those ones. wondering why they were empty?



Were they not for emergencies, if people aren't able for the height in the upper stand? I know they usually keep a spare block for that.


----------



## jhegarty (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: GAA - Officials out the back - Croke Park*



Marie M said:


> Were they not for emergencies, if people aren't able for the height in the upper stand? I know they usually keep a spare block for that.




Yep , thats the rason.... they always leave a block free for people who can't manage the steps/height of the seats....

its normal for gaa matchs too , but they left a bigger block for the rugby becuase the fans would not be used to the stadum...


----------



## Z100 (27 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I heard a rumour that _GAA _bigwigs feasted on _BBQ'd English _babies and stuck pins in a voodoo doll of _QEII_ at 17:25 on Saturday!


 
Different to the rumour I heard, ie that the GAA booby-trapped England's dressing room and laced their half-time orange segments with arsenic and piped Wolfe Tones' music, and I use the word loosely, in to their hotel bedrooms. No wonder Jonny and Co looked so shellshocked all evening. Down with the GAA and all that sort of thing, as Fr Dougal might have put it.


----------

